# wie ändere ich : Received: from localhost (unknown [127.0.0.1])



## carmei3 (22. Feb. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
postfix suse 11.1

was muss ich ändern damit im Header von gesendeten e-mails eine URL erscheint.
mit 
Received: from localhost (unknown [127.0.0.1])
werden  alle e-mails abgelehnt (Relay access denied.)

Carmen


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2011)

Es ist absolut okay wenn das in den Hedaern steht, denn die Received Header sind die Historie der mailserver Adressen, über die eine Email gelaufen ist. Da liegt bei Dir also ein anderer Fehler vor, der nichts mit diesem Header zu tun hat. Nach welchem Tutorial hast Du denn Deinen Server installiert?


----------



## carmei3 (24. Feb. 2011)

perfect server suse 11.1

aber ...
das war scheinbar ein dummer Zufall
irgendwie war ich bei aol auf einer Liste weil ich zu viele Testmails geschrieben habe.

Bei allen anderen funktioniert es jetzt.

Also warte ich mal ab wann ich da wieder freigeschaltet werde 

Danke


----------

